# abalone in black zirconium ring



## btboone (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a new ring we did today.  A black zirconium ring with an abalone inlay.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 12, 2009)

Bruce,  Your work is absolutely Beautiful!  Every time I look at your site Im amazed!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2009)

Hah-----I made sure Margie was outside before I punched this up.
That is very cool Bruce.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe one day I'll be able to save up enough pennies to afford one of your rings or pens. I even have a special spot all set out in the display cabinet:biggrin:

Anyone want to buy some kids????:biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Aug 12, 2009)

Beautiful ring Bruce! The black zirc and abalone go great together.


----------



## el_d (Aug 12, 2009)

Very Sweet. Love the combo.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 12, 2009)

That is the most beautiful thing I've seen you post Bruce... And that says A LOT!!!!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice Bruce and as a satisfied customer I can say they are worth every $.01


----------



## tweetfaip (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 12, 2009)

Bah, it doesn't look as good as this curly Koa on my finger.  :tongue:   Actually that would be a good one for the wife if it was a little more petite.  

Bruce I need to see about buffing mine.  I will drop you an email later.

Folks if you get the chance, these rings are sweet!!!!!
First they are so light weight, they have the comfort fit (smooth rounded insided edges) and they stay round even when you work in them day in and out.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I found my new favorite, Bruce. Me likey!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2009)

Heck ---I went and checked out Bruce's web site and could not find them listed?????


----------



## btboone (Aug 12, 2009)

Not listed yet. I'll need to find a new place for them.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 12, 2009)

I can understand that----you have been busy.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous Bruce!!!!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 12, 2009)

Dayuuum that is beautiful.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 12, 2009)

Absolutely wonderful looking ring. That would be my choice to replace my band, That is beautiful. Great work Bruce.  Showoff:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 12, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Anyone want to buy some kids????:biggrin:



I already bought some at the movie theater. The sign said "Adults $10, 
Children $5.50"  so I asked for two boys and a girl.

Beautiful ring, Bruce.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 12, 2009)

Stunning, Bruce, like most everything I've seen from you.

  -Barry


----------



## CSue (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow!  Thats darn pretty!  I love the combo.


----------



## John M (Aug 12, 2009)

that is sweet, if i could wear rings at work, that would be my new wedding ring.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 12, 2009)

That is sweet. Someday I will own one of your rings!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

That is an awesome ring Bruce . I love Abalone , the patterns and colors are just fantastic . 
As soon as Jerquill sends me the money her dead father (the finance minister from the congo) I will be buying several :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice work, Bruce........another Boone classic!!
 
Two questions for you and if they are trade secrets that you would prefer not to divulge, I will understand.  First, if the inlay is glued into the body of the ring, what sort of adhesive might you be using??  Secondly, abalone is fairly soft and brittle.  I'm wondering if the inlay is recessed relative to the edges of the ring body for a certain degree of protection from mechanical damage??


----------



## btboone (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Randy. The abalone is glued into a channel with CA.  It is recessed from the edge and covered with acrylic.


----------



## markgum (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 13, 2009)

There has been an ad on Yahoo in recent months for titanium rings.
Are those yours?
BTW, this one is really beautiful.


----------



## twoofakind (Aug 13, 2009)

That is simply beautiful! That is my favorite handle material on knife scales and you just upped the ante. Amazing.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful work Bruce.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 13, 2009)

Fantastic


----------

